# Begone Hackers!!



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:? anybody know what they are? and why we have a box full of them on the front page????? :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

These are some of the people that kidnapped you if you remember and it was the devil rasing the five quid for your release. But we did it against the odds.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

yes i know that, postal orders,  euro's.  coupons!!!!!!  BUT WHO are they and why would they want to kidnap sweet lil ole me? come on Pusser, are they your gang, or are they really nasty beastly peeps trying to muck up the forum? jus innerested thas all! :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

These people are from a secret organisation that goes back hundreds of days. They mainly work at night plotting against governments, big business and you. Guy Fawkes was the first hacker although somewhat unsuccessful - he didn't follow the firework code.

You should be honoured that they thought you valuable enough to kidnap Rainey but of course, even they make mistakes sometimes.

Best to stay away from these nasty little fellows whose only dream in life is to bugger up a website.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol
its actually what is called a black hole, its randomly generated email addresses which regenerates every time.

The idea being if a spam harvester bot (Little program that looks for any email addresses on a site to send spam to) gets to mhf it will see this page and be stuck on it


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

:blackknight: hooray for black holes ! :twisted: 

keep at 'em Dave


8)


----------

